

XBMC clone in Node.js - dutchbrit
https://github.com/jansmolders86/mediacenterjs

======
babby
Very cool. Always thought Id make something very much like this in node as a
native app (like with the node-webkit), but the idea of cross platform in the
browser sounds like its a nice secondary option.

Main features would be to track how long a file has been open and playing (
thus tracking the point at which the video is to be resumed at if you close it
). Then you could easily browse through your tv shows and movies, at a glance
knowing what you've _actually watched_. Then ratings, prioritization, sorting.
Additionally the ability to group any set of files an arbitrary number of
times in any way, an example may be that one user of the service has a watch
list ( like on a shared network ) and they generate groups for that, then they
divide said groups up; eg. separating videos up for each day, or a group for
when you want to take a set of videos on a device for a trip away.

A nice intuitive drag and drop interface and useful features like fuzzy match
searching when you start typing, in every view. Filesystem manipulation.
Drag/drop ordering within groups.

That and all the other easy fluff, like IMDB/TVRage scraping, custom skinning
( obviously an easy one considering html + css ) and integration with some RSS
feeds I guess to generate a "This just aired/was released" with some user
defined regex or something of that nature.

Though I've never really used a mediacenter before, shit would be cash. I hope
this mediacenterjs is as cool as it sounds like it could be. Its too bad that
those bugs are so critical and that crossplatform is so tricky.

------
touristtam
I use XBMC and myplex on a daily basis. And this seems to be closer to myplex
than XBMC. Nice to see an open source version though. :)

